# Erz sammeln



## Sandroca (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es ein Gebiet in dem ich mit Lvl 40 gut Erze sammeln kann ohne Gefahr zu laufen permanent zu sterben?

Gruss,
Sandro


----------



## mojitoto (18. Dezember 2006)

Hi Sandroca,

hierfür müsste man erst einmal wissen, welche Erze Du sammeln willst / kannst. Kupfer und Zinn kannst Du bspw. in den Startgebieten farmen, da können Dir die Mobs nicht wirklich Schaden zufügen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allgemein würde ich aber sagen, dass Du (den entsprechenden Bergbauskill vorrausgestzt) auch immer in den Regionen farmen solltest, wo Du auch questest. Vom Farmen in Regionen mit "Totenkopf"-Mobs würde ich Dir abraten, es sei denn Du möchtest deinen Geistheiler besser kennenlernen. 
Für den Fall, dass dein Skill noch nicht reicht um in deinen Questgebieten zu farmen, würde ich Dir empfehlen deine früheren Regionen aufzusuchen und durch dortiges Farmen deinen Skill zu trainieren.

Grüße moji.


----------



## Sandroca (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Moji,

ausgehend von Eisenerz und höherwertig. Skill ist bist Echtsilber vorhanden. Meine Frage bezog sich auf eine Anhäufung von Sammelmöglichkeiten. Nur beim Farmen oder Questen zu Sammeln reicht leider nicht aus um Gewinn und Skill zu erarbeiten. Z.B. für die Rüstungs Spezialisierung brauchst man über 100 Barren Mithril die nur schwer im Vorbeigehen zu Sammeln sind. 

Gerade in Höhlen findet man ja verstärkt Erze auf kleinem Raum und meine Frage ist wo sich solche Orte befinden (natürlich aus ausserhalb von Höllen) die meinem allgemeinen Level entsprechen.

Gruss,
Sandro


----------



## mojitoto (18. Dezember 2006)

Hi nochma.

Wenn du derartige Sachen suchst, fallen mir im Moment eigentlich nur das Alterac-Gebirge, das Ödland und unter Umständen Desolace ein. 
Dort gibt es größer Mengen an Eisenerz-Vorkommen und auch Mithril ist in gewissen Maßen zu finden. Größere Mithril- Vorkommen sind erst in Gebieten, wie Aszhara, dem Hinterland oder den westlichen Pestländern zu finden. Diese sind aber erst ab Level 45-47 geeignet.

Grüße moji.


----------



## Roran (18. Dezember 2006)

Sandroca schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> gibt es ein Gebiet in dem ich mit Lvl 40 gut Erze sammeln kann ohne Gefahr zu laufen permanent zu sterben?
> 
> ...


Dazu sag ich nur,
Buffed.de Datenbank 4tw.
Wozu haben wir die Datenbank wo sowas drin steht und man es selber ohne große Probleme suchen kann.
Man bekommt sogar infos wo man es finden kann,
und wenn man auf die Gebiete schaut, kann man sogar sehen wo man besser nicht hin geht, oder wohin man gehen kann.

buffed.de » Suche <---- nur mal nach  "ERZ " gesucht.
Klar kommen da nun auch H(erz) xxxx und sowas,
nur mal die Linke Seite beachten und ganz runter Scrollen.


----------



## Sandroca (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Roran,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
Sandro


----------



## hardok (19. Dezember 2006)

also im verbrannten tal solltest du in regelmaessigen abstaenden vorbeischauen. dort gibt es viel mithril und eisen, aber auch echtsilber. so weit ich mich erinnere sind die mobs level 30.
wenn du wirklich in gefaehrlicheren regionen farmen willst und auch keine angst vorm geistheiler hast, dann wuerde ich einfach die ruestungausziehen und in naehe des friedhofes skillen. habe ich auch immer so gemacht, so ging die schmiedequest fix


----------



## Fenrir2k4 (11. August 2007)

mojitoto schrieb:


> Hi nochma.
> 
> Wenn du derartige Sachen suchst, fallen mir im Moment eigentlich nur das Alterac-Gebirge, das Ödland und unter Umständen Desolace ein.
> Dort gibt es größer Mengen an Eisenerz-Vorkommen und auch Mithril ist in gewissen Maßen zu finden. Größere Mithril- Vorkommen sind erst in Gebieten, wie Aszhara, dem Hinterland oder den westlichen Pestländern zu finden. Diese sind aber erst ab Level 45-47 geeignet.
> ...



Du hast noch das Schlingendorntal vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

